
TechFellow Awards  - epi0Bauqu
http://www.techcrunch.com/techfellow/
======
epi0Bauqu
It's obviously being encouraged, but self-nomination just seems presumptuous.
Shouldn't stop anyone though...at the very least you'll get read by someone in
that impressive looking nominating committee.

